# Clothes Patterns



## Kari

Hi guys, does anyone know where to find patterns for making Chihuahua clothes? I have no idea where to look. :dontknow:


----------



## CuddleMeChi

Oh let me know too... I had to make my own


----------



## KB

Yeah me too...my attempt at making him a T-shirt was disasterous!! LOL


----------



## TheNashGang

try Walmart in the crafts/fabric department. I bought 2 different sets of patterns that includes at least 8 different styles of coats/dresses/costume/bed/& vests. I had to "modify" the patterns a little to fit my babies, but in the end they were awesome! I even ended up selling quite a few at the local groomer's shop for the chilly chi's during the fall/winter


----------



## Kari

Yeah, I'll try Wal-Mart. Hopefully they have something. It would be so much cheaper just to make them, thanks! :wink:


----------



## Roxy's Mommy

The best place to look is at a sewing store like JoAnn's ( If you have one locally) if not you can try these two web sites

www.McCall.com once you are on the site you can go to Butterick or McCall's and search for pet accessories, and a few patterns will come up. If you click on them you can see all the patterns that are included in that packet.
OR
www.simplicity.com once you are on the site they have the patterns located under crafts and costumes. (I like these patterns the best )

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Kari

I found some patterns by McCalls, I think. The thing is, the patterns are huge. Way too big for a chi. I took the patterns and slowly shrunk them down piece by piece with my copier. I put them in a bag to do 'tommorow' and haven't touched them since. That was about 1 1/2 months ago! I learned to crochet instead. I'm hoping I can learn to crochet a sweater before winter, but I'm not sure how. :?


----------



## Kelly

I wish I could learn to crochet. maybe i'll try and get my mom to teach me again.


----------



## Kari

There are sites on the internet that show you how to crochet. I basically taught myself. Now I have my sister crocheting too! I just don't understand how to do a sweater. I think I'll go search for instructions on sweaters.


----------



## chi_luv

oo i use to know how to crochet me nan tought me when i was little. i mite ask her again how do do it


----------



## sullysmum

imkari said:


> There are sites on the internet that show you how to crochet. I basically taught myself. Now I have my sister crocheting too! I just don't understand how to do a sweater. I think I'll go search for instructions on sweaters.


...............Except for the single stitch i taught myself too, i made up my own designs for chi sweaters and didnt use a pattern,just do simple styles first then onto better ones as you become more competant.


----------



## tinalicious

Sullysmom, those sweaters are gorgeous!!


----------



## sullysmum

tinalicious said:


> Sullysmom, those sweaters are gorgeous!!


..........................Thanks Tinalicious, im sure everyone else could make their own designs up the same as i have done.


----------



## Mia

i learnt to crochet before i got keeks, its really not hard to pick up the basics, just when you want to do things like sleves id be clueless, :shock: 
mia
x


----------



## Kari

Sullysmum you are so talented those sweaters look great!


----------



## tinalicious

Man, I'm inspired to learn how to knit and crochet now...I want to make pretty designs too!! Lol!


----------



## sullysmum

Why not,you go for it!


----------



## sullysmum

imkari said:


> Sullysmum you are so talented those sweaters look great!


 ..............Thanks, why doesnt everyone give it a try and then put pictures up on here so we can see the results.


----------



## JeepGirlTX

imkari said:


> I took the patterns and slowly shrunk them down piece by piece with my copier.


Wow. Either you're brilliant or I'm an idiot. I can't believe I didn't think of that! Daisy is usually between X-small and small, so I trace the pattern on butcher paper and try to "guestimate" the between size. I could have just shrunk the small on a copier. That sounds so much easier. I'm such a goober 

This website has about every pattern known to woman (this woman, anyway): www.sewingpatterns.com

I'm still a beginner in the sewing department. So far I've perfected 2 outfits for her (that she has in several different fabrics/patterns). One is a sleeveless t-shirt/sweatshirt (depending on what it's made of) and the other is like a full-body coverall type thing. Both were from Kwik Sew Pattern 3076 ( http://www.1sewingpatterns.com/images/3076bks.jpg ), but both took major alterations to get them to fit properly. I think they are designed for much meatier dogs -- like the arm holes were WAY too big for Daisy's skinny little legs (it looked like an '80s muscle shirt). On the coverall thing, the sleeves were so big that when she walked, her paws would get pulled into the sleeve and she'd trip. 

This is what the sweatshirt looks like on her:


----------



## sullysmum

Thanks, no body wants any though,


----------



## Kari

sullysmum said:


> Thanks, no body wants any though,


I think they're great! I just got a new male 8 month old today named Bruiser. Let me measure him and see how big he is. Which methods of payment are you willing to take? Since you live overseas you'd have to help me figure out how much to send. I have NO IDEA how to change american dollars into your money (is it euros?).


----------



## sullysmum

Thanks, we dont use Euros we have £s and pennies in uk, but not having a bank account etc, thats the problem, last year i swapped them for things for my chi collection but i wanted to sell them this time, to save up a few pennies, also last time i made them to size and colour this time i have them ready made.


----------



## curvesarein

I was looking for the forum where the girl used baby clothes to make a dress. I made my first shirt for Cubbie today out of a Premie infant one piece. It took me so long I think shopping for $3.00 sales is better, But here it is.


----------

